# Does anybody have a Wikipedia account? This is driving me bananas.



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I came across this Wikipedia page while looking up photos of clearwing budgies the other day. 








The caption to the photo reads, "_Rainbow variety budgie_". It is not, as you might imagine from my evident consternation, a rainbow budgie. Rather, it is a full body greywing sky blue single factor violet yellowface type II budgie, which would be rainbow if it was opaline, but since it's not opaline, it can't be considered as such.

I know Wikipedia is notorious for misinformation but many people simply do not know better. Is there anyone who can go on there and change it? I wouldn't have the first idea how to do such a thing 😅 If somebody can, let me know, and I can also send you a photo to use. 

Otherwise I'll just try to wipe it from my brain and hope people come here for mutation advice 🧐


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don’t have a clue on how to change a Wikipedia page. I’ll try to do some research on it and we’ll go from there. *


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I used to have one. 
I updated the article for “Lox” to say that it was a tasty food.

I no longer have an account.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Spicy, that was quite a saga. 🤣 

Deb, thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I created an account so I could make the edit

I've edited the text next to the picture.

You can check it to make sure I typed it in correctly.






Clearwing budgerigar mutation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, thank you so much. You’ve always been so good at tech related stuff, lol.
Here’s a photo; credit to the United budgerigar society.








The edit you made is correct for the budgie shown in the original photo, but it is not a rainbow mutation.

A true rainbow like the one shown above is opaline, yellowface II or SF goldenface, clearwing or FBG, and blue.Violet may or may not be present.

This one is a true rainbow, he is a sky blue single factor goldenface opaline clearwing budgie. However for simplicity you can just edit it to say “a rainbow budgie” since the article correctly says what a rainbow budgie is 👍🏻


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I simply changed the text on the picture of the one that was there, giving the description you provided.

I'd rather not add the picture of the Rainbow Budgie unless someone else goes into the page and edits my decription (if that's OK with you)*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, that's fine with me, at least now people won't be misinformed, though they may be confused why it's a non-clearwing on a clearwing budgie page 🤣 

Perfect, thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I just didn't want to get involved with copyright, common licensing agreements, etc. which would be necessary if we upload a picture.
I believe the guy who owned the budgie posted that picture indicating it was a Rainbow. 

If you want to take a look at the text below, if any of it needs to be edited, we can do that OR we can add information if you wish.*

*Genetics[edit]*
The Clearwing mutation is one of the few that affect different areas of the body selectively. Like many budgerigar mutations, it is the black melanin pigment that is affected. This pigment is present in the medulla or inner cells of the barbs of all the feathers which appear green (or blue in the white series), and in the cortex or outer cells of the barbs of all the feathers which appear black. The Clearwing mutation causes a large reduction in the number of pigment granules in the cortex, but only a very small reduction in the number of pigment granules in the medulla.
Because the black markings in the budgerigar are due mainly to melanin pigment in the cortex it is these areas that are most affected by the Clearwing mutation, while the intensity of the blue colouration, which is dependent on pigmentation in the medulla, is affected very little.
So the Clearwing mutation exerts a selective effect, not on the wing feathers _per se_, but on cortical pigmentation. In this respect it is the opposite of the several Clearbody budgerigar mutations, which seem to selectively suppress medullary pigmentation while leaving cortical pigmentation unaffected.
The Clearwing is an autosomal mutation of the dil locus given the symbol _dilcw_, and so is a member of the multiple allelic series which also includes the Dilute (_dild_) and Greywing (_dilgw_) mutations. The Clearwing allele is recessive to the wild-type, dominant to the Dilute allele and co-dominant with the Greywing allele.
The effect of the Clearwing mutation is fully visible only in a bird which is homozygous for the Clearwing allele with the genotype _dilcw_/_dilcw_ or is heterozygous with the Dilute allele, with genotype _dilcw_/_dild_. When heterozygous with the wild-type allele with the genotype _dil+_/_dilcw_ the phenotype is identical to the wild-type Light Green and the bird is known as a split Clearwing.
When the Clearwing and Greywing alleles are both present the genotype is _dilcw_/_dilgw_ and the bird is known as a Full-bodied Greywing. Both alleles are partially expressed, giving the bird wings like a Greywing and a body colour like a Clearwing. A more detailed description is given under the Greywing mutation.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, that makes sense. 🤣👍🏻 I also am somehow more satisfied with editing the original caption 🤧

This is fortunately all correct information! Thanks again 💖


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

But….lox…


----------

